# All the Geico Cavemen Commercials



## RamistThomist (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=o5JV0Fs_GE8


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2007)

I crack up everytime I see the one where there being interviewed on tv. The lady mentions the group dynamic versus the individual ego. And he says "What?"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2007)

The geico song from Norway
[video=youtube;lBvaHZIrt0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBvaHZIrt0o[/video]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2007)

that poor caveman I almost pity him.


Caveman concerning fire: Sorry we couldn't get that to you earlier.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2007)

In the commerical for their upcoming TV series two of the cavemen are dressed as cowboys and the third is not. Why?


----------

